# Gifts ideas



## Kestrel333 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello!

A local painter I know is going to do a large oil painting for me and has said she's willing to barter for part of the cost. I do woodworking and simply can't think of something practical she might be able to use in her studio. She paints using both watercolor sand oils. Aside from the obvious easel is there something that would be helpful for a painter? Any suggestions would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Paints & Canvases are probably the biggest expense


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm assuming you mean something you can make out of wood to give her? Personally I think an easel is a very good idea, unless she already has a top of the line one. I would be thrilled to get a new easel. If not something made of wood I agree with David that canvases and paint are us painters largest expense.


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

If you will give her wooden item then that will be great idea but painting would be much expensive.
choice is yours


----------

